# New to Cache unit. Looking for some pointers



## cachemilli (Jul 24, 2015)

Greetings! 
I moved up here last year and this is my first year hunting the Cache unit. I'm jazzed to have a muzzle loader tag. From what I can gather it seems like there is enough public land in Logan, Prov, and Millville canyons. Since the unit is quite big, I am wondering where would be a good place to start scouting. I have been out a few times and haven't seen too much. I am assuming the deer will be pretty high still in late september unless we have a cold snowy fall. Anybody have any pointers for a newbie to the area? My first thoughts are to stick close to home since I live about 1/4 mile from the mouth of Prov canyon. Has that part of the area put out decent bucks historically? 
Thanks for all the help!


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Check your boundaries. The Ogden unit stretches into cache valley and providence canyon area might be in the Ogden.


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

Providence is well inside the cache boundry


----------



## cachemilli (Jul 24, 2015)

I am sure that Providence and Millville Canyons are in the Cache unit. Just not sure if those canyons have produced any large muley's...


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

Cache in general can produce some nice bucks but it wont be easy get up high and start scouting


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

I hunted Millville a few years ago one morning an didn't see much other than other hunters. I would get high if I was hunting prov or Millville canyons.


----------



## duck (Dec 31, 2014)

any one of those canyons can produce big bucks you just have to find them yourself


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I've been hunting Cache for about 25 years. I find the biggest bucks in town. :grin:


----------



## cachemilli (Jul 24, 2015)

Mavis. I tend to find the biggest bucks in town too... too bad I don't have one of those City limits archery tags...  There is a ton of country on the faces of millvill, prov all the way down to logan canyon, but its not very accessible. Have the faces been good places historically? I don't mind hiking, I am just looking for some general areas that have held some decent deer in the past.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

There's certainly deer on those faces but they are steep. They are a good option for an after work hunt. Check out the walk in access areas on the DWR's site.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

cachemilli said:


> Mavis. I tend to find the biggest bucks in town too... too bad I don't have one of those City limits archery tags...  There is a ton of country on the faces of millvill, prov all the way down to logan canyon, but its not very accessible. Have the faces been good places historically? I don't mind hiking, I am just looking for some general areas that have held some decent deer in the past.


Agreed, those faces are STEEP!! I chased elk on those during a late cow elk hunt. My buddy filled his muzzy tag after work one evening by driving Blacksmith fork road and watching for deer on the north side of the road. It worked out for a quick hunt with limited time.

There are some great bucks in the Cache unit- you just need to get away from some people.


----------



## cachemilli (Jul 24, 2015)

Cool! Thanks for the help. I've been out and seen a few small bucks but no shooters yet.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Hey cachemilli, when does the muzzy hunt go? You may not believe me but I'm betting I can put you on a shooter super easy, that I never just could quite close the deal on archery wise. Only stipulation is I'd like to tag along. I'll even help pack it out. Pm me if you're interested


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Jmgardner said:


> Hey cachemilli, when does the muzzy hunt go? You may not believe me but I'm betting I can put you on a shooter super easy, that I never just could quite close the deal on archery wise. Only stipulation is I'd like to tag along. I'll even help pack it out. Pm me if you're interested


That's one heck of an offer! Way to go JMG.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Well I was wishing 110 Yds of this group of bucks 5 times. But the closest I ever got was 65 and was drawing as one spooked. But i like to be helpful and I like being part of a hunt whether I pull the trigger or not. I'd really like to see someone get one of these deer


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Within* not wishing


----------



## cachemilli (Jul 24, 2015)

Sent you a PM. That really is one heck of an offer. Its a short hunt, but if you can get within 200 we should be able to bring it down.


----------



## cachemilli (Jul 24, 2015)

The hunt is from September 23rd to Oct 1.


----------

